# Warn Winch Warranty.



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I got myself stuck today, so I hooked to a tree to pull myself out. The cable was at a lil bit of an angle and I started to winch in and the cable got a tight, then snapped. 

The winch is about 6 months old, and this only the second time using it. It's a 3000lb winch and my 4wheeler is roughly 1000 pounds. 

I'm wanting to know if it will be covered under warranty or I will have to just get a new cable?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doubt it's covered. Get some synthetic & a snatch block.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Agreed....but it can't hurt to call or send an email.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Doubt it's covered. Get some synthetic & a snatch block.


Have you seen the price on the price on those synthetic cables?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Its like 50-60 bucs for them and what kind of winch was it. If was just a short piece that broke off just get some cable clamps like the ones you tighten down and put two on it. Ive done this on my 
Old winch few times.
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalke


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

The Warn synthetic replacement kits are around $100. My winch is an RT30. I'm just gonna use the rest of the cable and use cable clamps, but if it ever breaks again, I'm definitely going to buy synthetic rope.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The synthetic ropes are ok but if you ever pull them across a rock or something and frey it, it will eventually brake too. And like P said invest in a snatch block, they help ALOT.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

J2! said:


> The synthetic ropes are ok but if you ever pull them across a rock or something and frey it, it will eventually brake too. And like P said invest in a snatch block, they help ALOT.


I already have a snatch block, but I was using it :thinking:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive had a couple cables snap and then used clamps. It works good. Had the synthetic rope too. Had it 1 1/2 years and used it for the first time and pow it snapped. Not sure if you need to dry it out once and a while or what. Im really not sure which is better. All my winches are warn. Are there any differant ropes out there?


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Synthetic is about a buck a foot for 3/16 amsteel with a spliced eye and a rock protector cover. (Rock protector is just a sheathing that can slide up and down the line so you can put it where you need it.) Look on ebay. ALSO, you will need a new fairlead preferrably a billeted aluminum one. A lot of guys go from cable to synthetic and skip the fairlead.... Cable scuffs the roller faileads up and then it chafes the amsteel, which in turn breaks the spendy amsteel. Good thing about amsteel is when it does break, it has almost no stretch, so it won't come back and break you or the bike like cable. Also it's simple to splice, unlike cable. You can clamp the cable as said above just be careful when winding back on that those clamps aren't digging into the cable making weak spots/chafing the cable.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

If you guys are looking for synthetic I can offer you a conversion items with the following prices:

3/16" Amsteel x 50' - $44
1/4" Amsteel x 50' - $59
Aluminum Hawse Fairlead - $17
Rubber Line Stopper - $11


I highly recommend synthetic line as its much safer than steel. As said above it will not whip and recoil violently towards you or other people if it breaks. If it does break you can tie it in a knot to continue winching. Amsteel will also never develop those nasty steel splinters that ram in your hand when you least expect it!

As for care of your amsteel after it gets muddy and nasty or whenever you wash your bike it only requires a minute or two to unspool it into a bucket of carwash soap, wash it off then wind it back up.

You *SHOULD* be maintaining your steel cable as well in a similar manner. Unspool it then grease the entire length of the cable, then respool it. Doing this will prolong the life of your steel cable and prevent it from rusting up in the drum.

*Edit* 9 times out of 10 the only way the cable is warrantied is if its a manufacturers defect, you'll have to send it back to be inspected and then they make the call. It's incredibly RARE amsteel or steel cable is found to be defective from the factory.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm definitely switching to synthetic rope in the future, but is it okay to use a snatch block with synthetic rope or is still okay to not use one at all?


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

You don't NEED a snatch block. They just double your pulling power. They are handy for pulling at angles and such also. Synthetic will be absolutely fine in a snatch block.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Warn's in-house brand of synthetic is junk. Seen multiple posts on multiple forums that say either Amsteel blue or steel cable.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

tmfisher57 said:


> You don't NEED a snatch block. They just double your pulling power. They are handy for pulling at angles and such also. Synthetic will be absolutely fine in a snatch block.


I'll probably just carry a snatch block with me incase I ever need it.



JPs300 said:


> Warn's in-house brand of synthetic is junk. Seen multiple posts on multiple forums that say either Amsteel blue or steel cable.


When I do switch, I will most definitely get the am steel blue. I've heard good stuff about it.


----------

